# Wanted: Early/Mid 90's F350 emblems for front fenders



## bgk (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi,

I'm repairing/restoring a beat-up 1996 F350 XLT on a very tight budget.

(My wife is mad at me for buying this truck. I got it rusted and dented and in need of some mechanical work for cheap money, but my wife doesn't have the vision or understanding that used parts and my own labor can make the truck serviceable and look good again).

I'm looking for a pair of used F350 emblems for the front fenders for cheap! (XLT preferred, but anything F350 for the Old Body Style prior to the "Super Duty" logo will do.) I haven't been able to find a set of emblems at a half-dozen junk yards in my area.

If you have a set of emblems that you don't need and are willing to sell cheap or donate, please PM me or email to [email protected] or call 508-878-0234. I'm in eastern Massachusetts, about 20 miles west of Boston, and can pick up the emblems to save you the hassle of shipping if you're in my vicinity.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont know how much you want to spend but brand new ones are 55.00 for the pair.

http://www.fordemblem.com/f350/


----------



## bgk (Sep 20, 2009)

The local Ford dealer quoted me $32 apiece for the emblems (plus Massachusetts 6.5% sales tax). That's about $70 for two pieces of plastic. My financial situation is too tight for me to pay $70 for non-essential cosmetics. Just two weeks ago, I bought a pair of new Monroe gas-charged replacement rear shock absorbers for my truck on sale at C.A.P. Auto Parts for $70, and that was money well spent.

I was hoping someone on Plowsite.com had an old beater F350 parts truck rusting away in the back of their parking lot, with emblems that they would be willing to part with for free or cheap. 

If not, the truck will plow snow, tow a trailer, and carry cargo just fine without emblems.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

How far's holliston from middleboro I know Zions has like at lest 10 obs ford in there.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FORD...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4a9c803671


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

try these ....2006 .....$30.00 pm me if interested


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

or these ...........same year '06


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

PM Morrisey snow removal service on this site- he's got lots of Ford parts, or try LMC Truck.


----------



## bgk (Sep 20, 2009)

Gents: Thanks for the replys.

02Powerstroke: I've got a job site visit to Brewster, MA tomorrow. I''ll drive through Middleboro on I-495 on my way to/from the Cape. I know where Zion's is in Middleboro and I'll stop by there after work. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

bgk;884058 said:


> Gents: Thanks for the replys.
> 
> 02Powerstroke: I've got a job site visit to Brewster, MA tomorrow. I''ll drive through Middleboro on I-495 on my way to/from the Cape. I know where Zion's is in Middleboro and I'll stop by there after work. Thanks for the info.


lol I'm from brewster what ya working on?


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

Try www.lmctruck.com. I know they have them and their prices are good. I have a 94 F250 and get most of my restoration parts from them.


----------



## bgk (Sep 20, 2009)

02Powerstroke, I was at Ocean Edge resort (working on winter renovations). Nice place, big bucks. Not much happening there this time of year, but looks like it would be hopping in the summertime.

The good news is that I've been asking a bunch of people in my life about old Ford pickups. A paving company that is a customer of the company that I work for has a few old trucks and the owner said I could have the emblems off a late 80's F350 he had in the weeds at the back of his equipment yard.

The emblems are not vintage-correct for my mid-90s pickup, but I could care less. 

Anyway, I now have F350 emblems on my truck for free and I'm a happy camper, with a truck that is now cosmetically and mechnically complete on a shoe-string budget, and ready to plow snow this winter.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

bgk;887051 said:


> 02Powerstroke, I was at Ocean Edge resort (working on winter renovations). Nice place, big bucks. Not much happening there this time of year, but looks like it would be hopping in the summertime.
> 
> The good news is that I've been asking a bunch of people in my life about old Ford pickups. A paving company that is a customer of the company that I work for has a few old trucks and the owner said I could have the emblems off a late 80's F350 he had in the weeds at the back of his equipment yard.
> 
> ...


glad it worked out. I live down the street from ocean edge. small world


----------

